# choosing a laser (or two)



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

It's hard to believe, but I've yet to buy a laser. After spending a few days researching I'm not clear on the choices. 

My needs: mostly remodeling, bathrooms, kitchen, lots of tiles, engineered flooring, cabinets and a few doors in the last couple of years and everything is within 25'. Once in a blue moon I do something like a drop ceiling and really no layout work in two years. 

1) green or red? my work is interior work and I need a sharp line.
2) dots or fans-is there something that does it all? 
3) lasers that can extend your distance-is that only necessary in laying out large spaces?

Will one do or do I need two? A number of guys on CT have recommended the PLS180, but there is the PLS3, PLS4 & PLS5. after checking out the DeWalt lasers at HD, I was more confused


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

*Choosing A Laser (or Two)*

LT58 for sure. Not the cheapest but the horizontal laser is green and the other 2 red and very bright. Recharable so no worries of no batteries when it goes flat. It can also run on the power supply too. Has a nice mount and it's been dead nuts on upto yet.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

72chevy4x4 said:


> It's hard to believe, but I've yet to buy a laser. After spending a few days researching I'm not clear on the choices.
> 
> My needs: mostly remodeling, bathrooms, kitchen, lots of tiles, engineered flooring, cabinets and a few doors in the last couple of years and everything is within 25'. Once in a blue moon I do something like a drop ceiling and really no layout work in two years.
> 
> ...


I have a 180, if it broke tomorrow I'd buy another. 

That being said if I wanted one laser to do everything I'd get a Hilti PM4 because it has a plumb and 90 which I miss.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm in your boat too. No laser.

I just ordered one last week, Bosch GLL3-80 with detector.

I was looking at Makita's new laser SK103PZ, but they haven't put out a detector for it yet.

Need the detector for longer distance or outside work.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

You can get a Bosch GPL5 for about $100 new on ebay. Start with that, and then figure out how much nicer you need. This one is red dot only, but is easily seen indoors. Also nice that it shoots the 90 degree lines as well as plumb/level. 

I currently own 2 Bosch and 2 Dewalt. We are so laser spoiled now, that if the batteries die on the unit, I would probably run to the drugstore and replace them on the spot. I refer to this as "laser lazy" You will never be without one again after you own and use one.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

After a conversation with a Bosch rep, I was told the red laser is actually better for a lot of things. This is Straight from the horses mouth 

1000 ft. Self Leveling Green Rotating Laser Level
Model # GRL300HVG[/quote]

I had to get with my product manager, here is the response I received:

Great question about green versus red rotating lasers for outside use. Fact of the matter is green rotating lasers are designed to be used inside. The green beam is 400X brighter and easier to see visibly inside. When either a red or green rotating laser is used outside in the bright light, you will not be able to see either of them. In the U.S. OSHA requires that all construction laser manufacturers use only Class II and Class IIIA lasers. Neither are visible in bright light and need to be used in conjunction with a laser receiver or detector.

Red lasers actually are best used outside due to their wide range of temperature they can be used in. Most red laser diodes are rated to up to 120 degrees(inside of laser rating) where most green laser diodes are rated up to 89 degrees (inside of laser rating). If you picture the inside of your laser to heat up like the inside of your vehicle – clearly the red laser is rated for the work conditions in the field better than the green.

Battery life on a Red laser tends to be up to 5X longer than green due to energy consumption of the green diode process. This also lends to an inside situation with easy plug in and charging.

Hope this information helps clear up the Green versus Red debate


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

I have a rotary laser, a dot laser, and a line/crosshair laser. All three are PLS. If I were to buy another it'd probably be pls.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

*Choosing A Laser (or Two)*



Californiadecks said:


> After a conversation with a Bosch rep, I was told the red laser is actually better for a lot of things. This is Straight from the horses mouth
> 
> 1000 ft. Self Leveling Green Rotating Laser Level
> Model # GRL300HVG


I had to get with my product manager, here is the response I received:

Great question about green versus red rotating lasers for outside use. Fact of the matter is green rotating lasers are designed to be used inside. The green beam is 400X brighter and easier to see visibly inside. When either a red or green rotating laser is used outside in the bright light, you will not be able to see either of them. In the U.S. OSHA requires that all construction laser manufacturers use only Class II and Class IIIA lasers. Neither are visible in bright light and need to be used in conjunction with a laser receiver or detector.

Red lasers actually are best used outside due to their wide range of temperature they can be used in. Most red laser diodes are rated to up to 120 degrees(inside of laser rating) where most green laser diodes are rated up to 89 degrees (inside of laser rating). If you picture the inside of your laser to heat up like the inside of your vehicle – clearly the red laser is rated for the work conditions in the field better than the green.

Battery life on a Red laser tends to be up to 5X longer than green due to energy consumption of the green diode process. This also lends to an inside situation with easy plug in and charging.

Hope this information helps clear up the Green versus Red debate[/QUOTE]


I can tell you now that's BS. Prob because Bosch don't do hardly any green lasers for. Green is the most visible color to the human eye. I showed a side by side about 2 years ago of green lasers vs red and red was impossible to see in sunlight or even over cast and green was as clear as day even in the sun. Even posted pictures on here. 

Use a green laser and you won't ever go back to red. Damn my current laser has green and red side by side and it's pretty clear what's brighter and can be seen further . There's a reason the military use red lights not green in night time operations. It's because red is hard to see.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> I had to get with my product manager, here is the response I received:
> 
> Great question about green versus red rotating lasers for outside use. Fact of the matter is green rotating lasers are designed to be used inside. The green beam is 400X brighter and easier to see visibly inside. When either a red or green rotating laser is used outside in the bright light, you will not be able to see either of them. In the U.S. OSHA requires that all construction laser manufacturers use only Class II and Class IIIA lasers. Neither are visible in bright light and need to be used in conjunction with a laser receiver or detector.
> 
> ...





> can tell you now that's BS. Prob because Bosch don't do hardly any green lasers for. Green is the most visible color to the human eye. I showed a side by side about 2 years ago of green lasers vs red and red was impossible to see in sunlight or even over cast and green was as clear as day even in the sun. Even posted pictures on here.
> 
> Use a green laser and you won't ever go back to red. Damn my current laser has green and red side by side and it's pretty clear what's brighter and can be seen further . There's a reason the military use red lights not green in night time operations. It's because red is hard to see.


Ok they are lying. What can I say?


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

Californiadecks said:


> Ok they are lying. What can I say?


Nothing that will make a difference.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Ok they are lying. What can I say?



No they are just biased. Both work but one works better. 

You can't change the color spectrum. You see red is at the end. Green right in the middle. 
I bet their advice would change if 60% of their lasers were green.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Walraven said:


> Nothing that will make a difference.



Exactly. Both will do what they need to. One just a bit better. Take gun lasers for example. All the green ones I ever used were way easier to see than red. 

Red does look cool in movies though. Green looks stupid.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> No they are just biased. Both work but one works better.
> 
> You can't change the color spectrum. You see red is at the end. Green right in the middle.
> I bet their advice would change if 60% of their lasers were green.


They make both wtf would they be biased?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

The green laser may be brighter outdoors but not enough to eliminate the reciever. That's the point the rep was making.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> They make both wtf world they be biased?



Because 95% are red. Why would they tell you green was better when only a few models prob only one was green. Prob a model you wouldn't buy anyway.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> The green laser may be brighter outdoors but not enough to eliminate the reciever. That's the point the rep was making.



I agree. I use the receiver on my red rotary even when I can see it with glasses on. It's just more accurate and easier when I get further from the laser. Green may get you another 50-100ft out before you need a receiver but it's still needed. Green does go silly far though. 

Let's put it this way. When I done my side by side I couldn't see the red laser on neighbors house 15-18fet away when it was a bright day. No sun but bright. The green I could see 5-6 houses away on other side of road.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> No they are just biased. Both work but one works better.
> 
> You can't change the color spectrum. You see red is at the end. Green right in the middle.
> I bet their advice would change if 60% of their lasers were green.


So because it's in the middle of the spectrum it means it's easier to see? :confused1:

Yellow is more towards the middle of the spectrum than red & I'd bet a red laser would be easier to see than a yellow one.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

CENTERLINE MV said:


> So because it's in the middle of the spectrum it means it's easier to see? :confused1:
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow is more towards the middle of the spectrum than red & I'd bet a red laser would be easier to see than a yellow one.



The further you get out from either side of green wavelength the harder it is for people to see them. Which as I said red is used because it is harder to see than yellow or green in areas where you want light not to be seen. 

As Mike said though they do have down sides. They eat up battery's.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

Not doubting the effectiveness of green, more curious as to the logic behind it.


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have a couple bosch lasers. One gll245 walked a way last month. I replaced it with a makita, haven't tried it yet. I mainly use my hilti pmc 46. I don't have any green lasers yet.


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

I have a PLS 180 and a PLS FT 90 and my boss has a PLS 5. If I started over, I'd just get a PLS 480 which would do just about as much as the other 3 combined.


----------



## Defenestrate (Aug 13, 2015)

72chevy4x4 said:


> It's hard to believe, but I've yet to buy a laser. After spending a few days researching I'm not clear on the choices.
> 
> My needs: mostly remodeling, bathrooms, kitchen, lots of tiles, engineered flooring, cabinets and a few doors in the last couple of years and everything is within 25'. Once in a blue moon I do something like a drop ceiling and really no layout work in two years.
> 
> ...


A cheap intro might be the Bosch GLL-40... it's a red line (crosshairs) and will stretch to 25' (indoors -- forget outdoors) if you squint. I don't think I'd bother with a dot laser.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

the pls 180 with the detector does all i need it to do


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Tom Struble said:


> the pls 180 with the detector does all i need it to do


I use it for my inside work, I dont have anything for outside. Are you using this with a receiver for outside work? 30ft accuracy?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

yup,i just screw the bracket right on the corner and shoot 2 walls at once

accuracy seems to be pretty good,don't know the actual spec


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Ok they are lying. What can I say?


Oh thank you oh wise and excellent Barri for whom all knowledge has been bestowed. You are greater than all and are as bright as a thousand suns, or a battery operated green laser. If it were not for thee, all would be lost sheep wondering the earth in search of three wrong colored laser. We have been betrayed by the evil one you call Bosch. May you condemn the liars to the pit of despair oh great and all powerful one.


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Oh thank you oh wise and excellent Barri for whom all knowledge has been bestowed. You are greater than all and are as bright as a thousand suns, or a battery operated green laser. If it were not for thee, all would be lost sheep wondering the earth in search of three wrong colored laser. We have been betrayed by the evil one you call Bosch. May you condemn the liars to the pit of despair oh great and all powerful one.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Red is used by the military and in aviation to preserve night vision. Some car manufacturers use it as well for the same reason.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Oh thank you oh wise and excellent Barri for whom all knowledge has been bestowed. You are greater than all and are as bright as a thousand suns, or a battery operated green laser. If it were not for thee, all would be lost sheep wondering the earth in search of three wrong colored laser. We have been betrayed by the evil one you call Bosch. May you condemn the liars to the pit of despair oh great and all powerful one.


I love it. :laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Oh thank you oh wise and excellent Barri for whom all knowledge has been bestowed. You are greater than all and are as bright as a thousand suns, or a battery operated green laser. If it were not for thee, all would be lost sheep wondering the earth in search of three wrong colored laser. We have been betrayed by the evil one you call Bosch. May you condemn the liars to the pit of despair oh great and all powerful one.



Carm down Bosch fanboy. I know you don't like it when someone insults your almighty Bosch.


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

http://www.physicsclassroom.com/class/light/u12l2b.cfm


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> Carm down Bosch fanboy. I know you don't like it when someone insults your almighty Bosch.


You missed the point. I only mentioned Bosch because that's the brand mentioned. It was a commentary on your superior attitude.

At least I don't talk about how superior Bosch is but own Makita. Only some will get that one, let's see if you miss it like you did my first comment.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

I have a 5 dot, a cross hair, and laser tapes...... 

The 5 dot is handy for a few things, but I would never buy another one... 

I want another cross hair and a rotary... The rotary for doing layout of ceilings, tile lines, and so forth, and a second cross hair for building walls.... for doing steel stud I like to lay out my bottom plate and then set two lasers to transfer my top plate instead of plumb bobbing down.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> You missed the point. I only mentioned Bosch because that's the brand mentioned. It was a commentary on your superior attitude.
> 
> At least I don't talk about how superior Bosch is but own Makita. Only some will get that one, let's see if you miss it like you did my first comment.



Superior Attitude lol. Yes that's it. Knowing what's better is now a superior attitude. Has nothing to do with using both types.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

http://mydigimag.rrd.com/article/Tool_Test:_Affordable_Line_Lasers/973961/100471/article.html


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> Superior Attitude lol. Yes that's it. Knowing what's better is now a superior attitude. Has nothing to do with using both types.


Maybe using terms like IMO or from my observations, instead of...

Nope, I had both outside and this one is better.

So yeah, superior attitude not informative observational experience. Simply put, it's not what you know it's how you present it.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

As the Bosch rep was saying the green is only rated for 89 degrees the red is rated for 120 degrees. I also read that because of the production cost of the green over the red it can certainly be a deal breaker. Not to mention the battery life. So being able to see a green laser better may not be as good as what red offers and being able to see it good enough.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> As the Bosch rep was saying the green is only rated for 89 degrees the red is rated for 120 degrees. I also read that because of the production cost of the green over the red it can certainly be a deal breaker. Not to mention the battery life. So being able to see a green laser better may not be as good as what red offers and being able to see it good enough.


Also, what is "better" as long as the red is sufficient the other benefits to the red laser out way the green hands down.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Maybe using terms like IMO or from my observations, instead of...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope. I ain't changing the way I reply to anything. 

Red was not sufficient even with googles on. I had to use the receiver every single time even indoors at times. The green don't need either the glasses or the sensor unless I'm outside shooting a 40' long deck then the receiver comes out. There's no arguing green is easier to see. It's also easier to see pencil lines in the green light too and it's a more focused beam than my reds are. 

If you are worried about keep changing battery's then they ain't for you. Mines rechargeable so it's a non issue upto yet. 

But let's here your experience on the green lasers or you just making **** up as normal.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Red?
Green?

Here you go read this.
http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/lasers/tool-test--affordable-line-lasers.aspx


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> As the Bosch rep was saying the green is only rated for 89 degrees the red is rated for 120 degrees. I also read that because of the production cost of the green over the red it can certainly be a deal breaker. Not to mention the battery life. So being able to see a green laser better may not be as good as what red offers and being able to see it good enough.



Nope that may be the case for the Bosch green lasers but that's not the case for others. As I said they are clearly red biased as they don't have a decent selection of green lasers and even if they did at 89f they wouldn't sell any.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> Nope. I ain't changing the way I reply to anything.
> 
> Red was not sufficient even with googles on. I had to use the receiver every single time even indoors at times. The green don't need either the glasses or the sensor unless I'm outside shooting a 40' long deck then the receiver comes out. There's no arguing green is easier to see. It's also easier to see pencil lines in the green light too and it's a more focused beam than my reds are.
> 
> ...


I didn't say you needed to change just pointed out why you have a superior attitude.

And what did I make up smart guy?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I didn't say you needed to change just pointed out why you have a superior attitude.
> 
> And what did I make up smart guy?






TNTSERVICES said:


> Also, what is "better" as long as the red is sufficient the other benefits to the red laser out way the green hands down.



I'm asking you how you know this. Or are you just making stuff up like normal. Funny how your idea of its lack of benefits are opposite to mine. I do t know one person who owns a green laser who prefers the red versions they have. Explain your reasoning behind your logic. 

If that's just your opinion and you don't own a green laser then just say so.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> Nope that may be the case for the Bosch green lasers but that's not the case for others. As I said they are clearly red biased as they don't have a decent selection of green lasers and even if they did at 89f they wouldn't sell any.


No that's actual fact. Green lasers don't operate within the and temp range. They are limited.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> No that's actual fact. Green lasers don't operate within the and temp range. They are limited.



What model are you basing this "fact" on. It's clearly not mine as mines rated to run over 100f as used by a friend who lives in Hawaii who has had his outside for the last 6months with zero issues. I even used mine outside the last 3 days in 18f morning so I know it's not a cold issue either. 

Again I ask is this just your opinion or do you have some actual experience with them or just making stuff up. Perhaps a data sheet on the model you own(which I doubt you do) or the model you are talking about.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> Nope that may be the case for the Bosch green lasers but that's not the case for others. As I said they are clearly red biased as they don't have a decent selection of green lasers and even if they did at 89f they wouldn't sell any.


Yep. Did you even read the article by TimNJ?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> As the Bosch rep was saying the green is only rated for 89 degrees the red is rated for 120 degrees. I also read that because of the production cost of the green over the red it can certainly be a deal breaker. Not to mention the battery life. So being able to see a green laser better may not be as good as what red offers and being able to see it good enough.


Exactly what I said


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Exactly what I said



So my unit didn't work this morning or the other 2 mornings where it was even colder. Strange that because it did. Did they test the units or just do what you both are doing and repeating false information?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> So my unit didn't work this morning or the other 2 mornings where it was even colder. Strange that because it did. Did they test the units or just do what you both are doing and repeating false information?


No I just think your full of it as usual.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> No I just think your full of it as usual.



Of course you do. You have zero experience and nothing to back up your "facts" and I own the unit and use it and facts to back it up but I'm full of it. 

Same old same old. Your like a stuck record


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

I really like the laser that makes a line or dot of you choose, and is accurate. That's about it.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> What model are you basing this "fact" on. It's clearly not mine as mines rated to run over 100f as used by a friend who lives in Hawaii who has had his outside for the last 6months with zero issues. I even used mine outside the last 3 days in 18f morning so I know it's not a cold issue either.
> 
> Again I ask is this just your opinion or do you have some actual experience with them or just making stuff up. Perhaps a data sheet on the model you own(which I doubt you do) or the model you are talking about.


Never said word one about any particular model. You have a sly why of switching the subject of a conversation. I haven't quite figured out if it's on purpose or you are just confused.

It is fact that green lasers are harder to create and take up more juice to produce than red lasers.

It is fact that green lasers don't have the same operating temp ranges as red lasers.

It is fact that green lasers are easier to see.

I have mentioned not a single word about models or their functionality. I have just simply stated facts about lasers.

I don't need to prove anything to you or anyone else. Facts are facts, if you don't believe it, how does that affect me?

The fact that green lasers works at 100f or 18f doesn't change the fact that green lasers are not as stable outside of their operating temp range.

Here's an example. The DeWalt Dewalt DW088LR and the Dewalt DW088LG. They are the same level, but one is red and the other is green. All things being equal the green lasers battery life will not last as long as the red.

I'm also fascinated by your made up claim that Bosch is biased to red lasers. You have repeated a few times to dismiss the information given by a Bosch rep. This is another reason I said you have a superior attitude. A manufacturer, who produces red and green lasers, gives you data on a product, data that can easily be fact checked, and you thumb your nose at it. Funny how when anyone disagrees with the all knowing Barri, they carry the flaw.


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Anyone have any issues with color blind workers and lazers?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> Nope that may be the case for the Bosch green lasers but that's not the case for others. As I said they are clearly red biased as they don't have a decent selection of green lasers and even if they did at 89f they wouldn't sell any.


I wish you would actually read about green and red lasers. No manufacturer has overcome the fact that green lasers take three steps to produce a green beam, when a red only takes one. An interesting fact about green is that it starts off as a red laser.


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

And on the next episode of How the Laser Turns.... :laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> Of course you do. You have zero experience and nothing to back up your "facts" and I own the unit and use it and facts to back it up but I'm full of it.
> 
> Same old same old. Your like a stuck record


Says the pot to the kettle. I own it. I know. I use. I am right you are wrong.

Unfortunately the narrative of your experience is meaningless to anyone but yourself. You first have to have respect from your audience, which you clearly do not. :laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> So my unit didn't work this morning or the other 2 mornings where it was even colder. Strange that because it did. Did they test the units or just do what you both are doing and repeating false information?


Did you read the word "MAY" in the article. May not work...he didn't say it WOULDN'T work. I know, that pesky English language getting you all tripped up again.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I wish you would actually read about green and red lasers. No manufacturer has overcome the fact that green lasers take three steps to produce a green beam, when a red only takes one. An interesting fact about green is that it starts off as a red laser.


I did not know that.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

As I thought. The standard reply. 

So you don't own it or use it and your an expert. You just don't learn do you. 

Just checked my lasers specs. 14f to 113f. So in what situation would the red laser version work better in these temp ranges. Do you work in a volcano?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

META said:


> Anyone have any issues with color blind workers and lazers?


A mason I am friends with is color blind, he can't see red at all.

Tom


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

m1911 said:


> mine doesn't get use anymore
> If it sits for a while it drains the batteries


Yep, my PLS will drain batteries too..it's why I pull one after every use. In fact, after doing that the 2013 batteries are still working in it. I've taken my PLS3 overseas a few times, had it over 10 years and still fine.


----------



## GregB (Jan 8, 2016)

m1911 said:


> PLS (Pacific Loser Systems) are a joke, NO pendulum lock!





charimon said:


> My PLS 2 has a build date of August 2008, bought it early 2009. It has been in the trailer or pickup every day of its life with me and still reads true. 7 hard years with out breaking kinda belies the joke status.


I have 6 PLS units including 2 from 2008. 3 Bosch, 3 Spectras, 1 Johnson. What works best depends on your needs but as a brand, PLS would be my first choice. The joke would be discarding PLS for consideration based upon the marketing claims of other companies.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

seems like almost everything will eventually drain batteries when you leave them in the device..


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> seems like almost everything will eventually drain batteries when you leave them in the device..


Not true. The PLS drains batteries while it's OFF. My 2 Bosch and Hilti lasers don't have that issue.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

ok..but i have flashlights that would beg to differ..


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> ok..but i have flashlights that would beg to differ..


They must be PLS flashlights :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

:clap:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

The AA batteries have been left in my Hilti PD42 for over six years and it shows only one bar less on the battery gauge.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

m1911 said:


> The AA batteries have been left in my Hilti PD42 for over six years and it shows only one bar less on the battery gauge.


Dammit. 
My Hilti just eats my batteries. I always forget to take one out, and their usually dead 10 minutes after I set it up  
I started just buying 5 pack value packs of Panasonic batteries at the dollar store when I'm in the area...


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

I've actually written a semi-annual Outlook reminder to remove/replace batteries after destroying a high value gauge with exploded batteries......through not so benign neglect.

The gang box has boxes of AAA and AA hidden away from sponge employees...& Kidds.

"Women, Horses,boats or Guns, if you can't take care em, don't get one...."


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

asevereid said:


> Dammit.
> My Hilti just eats my batteries. I always forget to take one out, and their usually dead 10 minutes after I set it up
> I started just buying 5 pack value packs of Panasonic batteries at the dollar store when I'm in the area...


The PD42 is a measuring tool, the batteries last forever.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> The PD42 is a measuring tool, the batteries last forever.


D'oh.


----------

